# Fischereischein ohne Sportfischerprüfung?



## Olegg (25. September 2009)

Moin, moin,

ich bin seit 1983 im Besitz eines Fischereischeins des Landes Schleswig-Holstein. Diesen gab es damals noch ohne eine Sportfischerprüfung abzulegen |rolleyes.
Bis zum Jahr 1997 habe ich mit einer Unterbrechung auch die jährlichen Fischereiabgaben entrichtet und die Marken geklebt. Das letzte freie Feld im Fischereischein ist 2007 (Es waren 25 Felder.)
Kann ich diesen Fischereischei nun einfach verlängern lassen oder ist die Voraussetzung dafür eine Sportfischerprüfung? Habe ich anderweitige Einschränkungen, wenn ich die Sportfischerprüfung nicht absolviert habe?

Mit etwas ratlosen Grüßen|kopfkrat

Olegg


----------



## Klaus S. (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Sportfischerprüfung?*

Wirst die Marken bekommen :m

Schleswig-Holstein ist da bisschen humaner als z.B. die Bayern


----------



## DerAngler93 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Sportfischerprüfung?*

Glaube auch sowieso, weil du schon vor 1997 geangelt hast (oder wann die Prüfung eingeführt wurde)#6


----------



## PapaBear (27. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Sportfischerprüfung?*

Da bin ich ja hier richtig gelandet. Habe mal stellvertretend für meine Schwiegervater folgende Frage. Kann eine in der DDR ausgestellte Raubfischbescheinigung oder so ähnlich hieß das glaube ich( genaueres nachdem ich seine blöde Tresorkassette geknackt habe)in einen Fischereischein umgeschrieben werden?


----------



## antonio (28. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Sportfischerprüfung?*



PapaBear schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja hier richtig gelandet. Habe mal stellvertretend für meine Schwiegervater folgende Frage. Kann eine in der DDR ausgestellte Raubfischbescheinigung oder so ähnlich hieß das glaube ich( genaueres nachdem ich seine blöde Tresorkassette geknackt habe)in einen Fischereischein umgeschrieben werden?



meines wissens nicht mehr die stichtage sind in der regel abgelaufen.kann aber sein, daß es in einzelnen bl noch möglich ist alle stichtage kenn ich nicht.

antonio


----------

